# Sensei no Bulge (by Oumagadoki's creator)



## Edward Newgate (May 22, 2012)

​


> Long ago Industria was a peaceful planet, ruled by a single royal family. Since then, contact with alien races has led to fifty years of invasion, turmoil, violence, and war, leaving the Royal Family in control of the planetary capitol and little more. Astro the Destitute lives in the capitols slums, working a miserable job to support his makeshift family. One day he is approached by Bulge, the runaway heir to the planetary throne. Shockingly identical in voice and appearance, Prince Bulge proposes Astro take his place on the throne so that Bulge can escape his life as Prince. Moments later the Prince's guard approaches, mistaking Astro for Bulge, they drag him back to the planet. Thus begins Astro's adventure of mistaken identity, thrust into the role of heir to the throne, and savior from the warring alien hordes.



..but Souken Ishida rejected our progress.

If you loved Oumagadoki, you're probably going to love this one too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 22, 2012)

It's like the Prince and the Pauper, _but in space! _kay not quite and not yet, but there's aliens. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So is the actual prince dead? He lost his right hand for sure. I can't really tell, but it looks like the laser bullet went through his head as well. Add that to the plummet and . . . it's hard to imagine this type of story going forward with the prince dead, but . . . you can't argue with a headshot. 99.5% of the time anyways.


----------



## Aldric (May 23, 2012)

I thought this was going to be some sort of awful otaku manga about middleschool teachers cameltoes

Yeah so it's from the guy who did that zoo manga uh

Excellent artist, really interesting artstyle, not as convinced by his storytelling ability though, I don't think he got the hang of it yet and it doesn't flow very well, it feels pretty awkward at times 

That final page was definitely good though

For the moment it's definitely more interesting than the zoo manga, I'm going to keep following it and see how it goes in the next weeks


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2012)

yeah i also read the first chapter and thought it was really awesome


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 26, 2012)

*Tough 224*

2nd chapter is out.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All that abuse from Bulge and then getting skinned just when things were looking up . . .

Poor Miz Gino


----------



## Koori (May 26, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope, it was just an artificial coating. That girl is fine.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2012)

Oh, I read Oumagadoki for a time but eventually stopped. I did like the art and the idea was fun so I'll start reading this. 

A nice feeling story so far with just the first two chapters. I imagine the real prince could show up way later in the story, it leaves that possibility open with his body having fallen elsewhere.


----------



## Corwin (May 30, 2012)

So it's not about a teacher with a boner?


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2012)

I predict like the old prince to come back at some point in this story.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 31, 2012)

Corwin said:


> So it's not about a teacher with a boner?




No, it's not. Misleading title is misleading


----------



## Stajyun (Jun 1, 2012)

Not bad, it's a ok manga.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 2, 2012)

I started reading this, I can say it's pretty good. What attracts me to read this is its art style.


----------



## Stajyun (Jun 11, 2012)

Chapter 4 is out Ch.97


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 16, 2012)

Chapter 5 is out.

this

Tiamat.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 25, 2012)

Chapter 6 is out.

Ch.43


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2012)

Rather straight foward shounen, which is good depending on what the author can do with it.

Tiamat hinted at a battle system (energy system, or whatever it is they use in this verse for techniques) which is what the manga needs right now. It needs more structure to define itself with. One of the problems with a story like this, aliens/fantasy world, is that the author might feel like he can pull anything out of his ass and have it work in this world. I hate it when there is an unlimited amount of races some of which we only see once and never again. Same with the technology.


----------



## Flynn (Jul 1, 2012)

Manga is promising. I'm thinking the author isn't really getting into much of the plot, and just setting up the world and the story in case the manga gets low ratings and have to cancel.

Hope this doesn't get the Double Arts treatment.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 2, 2012)

Thus far it seems to be a rather typical action/adventure road trip manga, although the hints at a much deeper fictional world to be explored have kept things interesting.

I sort of hope that Tiamat's lecture about Astro needing to protect himself does come into play later on. While I understand that a shonen manga in this vein tends toward the idealistic side, and that being selfless turned out to be the right decision in hindsight during the last battle, I'd like to see this typical shonen expectation played with, if only to show that idealism must be tempered with some pragmatism when you're responsible for trying to save an entire planet.

Wonder what made someone like Tiamat so shy around women?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 7, 2012)

Another good chapter in setting up the tone for this manga. lol at the talking whale.


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 7, 2012)

This Manga has so much potential that it's mind blowing, I love the Art and the pacing of this series, i also like the characters.

I can easily see this taking Naruto's spot when it ends.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm hoping the moment comes when Astro's actions comes with some severe consequences and he'll realize Tiamat was right back then.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what to make of the new enemies. At the very least something huge is going on in that town that goes beyond rogue military officers joining forces with the enemy.


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 9, 2012)

Barrage one shot this


Tbh, it's one shot is a lot more interesting than the actual manga.  I've also notice that the wale we saw in Ch 8 is in fact the same wale in the one shot, but smaller.

Did anyone else notice the black energy thing around Mr Tad legs back in Ch 7? Could it be something like nen from HxH or flash step from Bleach?
Whichever one it may be, i can already see a power system being introduced soon.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2012)

It is in my opinion quite similar to Ao no Exorcist. The feel is almost exactly the same. It's obviously a Shounen, but it is quite dark, but lighthearted at the same time.

Could also be a somewhat more dark Magi. 

Anyway, the manga seems to shape up nice and is very different from anything currently in Jump. A nice change.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 16, 2012)

I wish more would have happened this chapter. I want to see what an actual fight in this manga looks like.


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 18, 2012)

So is Astro's Dad that dude we saw at the end of chapter 8? If it is him then i wonder how this'll play out, he better have a good reason for what he's doing.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 18, 2012)

So far seems like 6-7/10 material to me. Whether I stick to it would depend on interesting group/organization of main villains. Don't like MC especially when it comes to talk about "family", but Tico and that swordsman guy are good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2012)

Given the way Astro's father mentored and lectured him during the short time they were together, you had a feeling that he was doing some shady stuff and probably seen Astro as a way to make amends with his current/past actions.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2012)

I enjoyed the chapter as well. It also has me thinking if that girl will eventually join the group on their journey. If not then I have to imagine they'll eventually introduce a new character or two that will eventually increase the current cast as they make their way throughout the country.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 22, 2012)

Sigh, I can see everyone and their mother using dark energy now.

I really like this manga so far, I just hope Astro's will to protect families doesn't become annoying like other protagonist's will to "protect friends" or "try to make everyone their friend and not kill"


----------



## Flynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Art is looking slightly better from the pilot, good to see the author improving already.

I'm not sure what it is, but Astro's I will protect families ideal that should pretty much be the generic and annoying nakama power, doesn't seem as generic and childish. Something about his character that doesn't make his will like other protagonists.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 23, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Sigh, I can see everyone and their mother using dark energy now.
> 
> I really like this manga so far, I just hope Astro's will to protect families doesn't become annoying like other protagonist's will to "protect friends" or "try to make everyone their friend and not kill"



I want to see more dark energy, there is no reason to be upset by this.

The energy system of a manga is where the creativity and uniqueness of the fights come from. It is akin to complaining about ninjas using chakra in Naruto. 

If it was just the main character one shotting everyone with his spear this could get boring very quickly. 

The story could have also gone with the special weapon route seeing as it has a sci-fi element to it but it could still do a mix of that and dark energy at this point.



> I'm not sure what it is, but Astro's I will protect families ideal that should pretty much be the generic and annoying nakama power, doesn't seem as generic and childish. Something about his character that doesn't make his will like other protagonists.



I think the author is doing it a bit more organically than most shounen. He isn't just shouting about random people being his friends, he is fighting for them because he sympathizes with their need to protect their family.

I think he is going to pay for it at some point, there is simply too many mentions of it being dangerous for it to always work out for him.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 23, 2012)

TBF the whole familiy business makes more sense then friends. It's probably why it makes more sense than the average Nakama business. The irony of friends above all is that for the majority of people, the majority of their friends they make in life, ultimately won't stick around make and important part or quite frankly be ditched.

Family is different, it's something someone would actually logically risk there lives for and many do, because the bond is on average closer than your average bond with a friend because it's forced to be (assuming you grew up with said family). Combined with the fact this dude has actually had a responsibilty for early on which most shounen protagonist lack outside of save the world, it's an easier pill to swallow than save the enemy just because.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 27, 2012)

Ch.16

Actually surprised the dark energy was so quickly defeated.

I'm guessing there is going to be a quick regathering/power up for the main characters before we see Astro face of with Black and his men.


----------



## Flynn (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice chapter, keeps up the fast pace.

God knows Tiamat needs it. Tad shouldn't be one of the strongest aliens taking over the city and if only Astro can touch one then it'd be a problem.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

I knew Mr.Black would make an appearance sooner rather than later, but inserting that flashback a mere one chapter before having him make his reappearance. Very little foreshadowing on the author's part xD

At least the org is starting to take shape and evolve (or perhaps getting closer to it's original form?)


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 27, 2012)

I can see why the org has it's hype now


----------



## 8 (Jul 27, 2012)

what the hell happened to mr. black. i'm surprised to see him as an antagonist. this could be interesting.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 4, 2012)

Not much happened but things are moving along at the very least.

Its to see that the dark energy can do more than strengthen limbs. Still hoping this series doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Not much happened but things are moving along at the very least.
> 
> Its to see that the dark energy can do more than strengthen limbs. Still hoping this series doesn't get cancelled.



Latest ratings show that in the last magazine, that Sensei No Bulge was the fourth most popular. If it can keep a spot somewhere close, it should be fine.

Anyway good chapter, keeping up the pace still. The Org will probably turn to a Deus Ex kind of weapon.


----------



## zeburaisbeast (Aug 9, 2012)

Is this monthly or weekly wen is released


----------



## 8 (Aug 9, 2012)

its weekly.


----------



## zeburaisbeast (Aug 9, 2012)

Thx what day do chapters usually come out


----------



## zeburaisbeast (Aug 16, 2012)

Damn that chapter was good but I didn't understand the last page


----------



## Flynn (Aug 16, 2012)

Last page confused me. Some revelation that Astro is the original? 

Wouldn't make sense, since he asked just 2 pages ago "why are you the prince?"


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 17, 2012)

Mistranslation?

So he wanted to help Astro, knowing he was the true prince(?), but something has changed and now Black is determined to conquer their planet. Black had no idea Astro would end up in his rightful place as prince.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 28, 2012)

So according to Wikipedia the series has been cancelled and is ending sometime in September : /. I thought it was kind of interesting so far and would have liked to see it going but it really didn't blow me away like some other mangas have in the short time Bulge has run.


----------



## Rax (Aug 28, 2012)

SSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


I was really liking this manga


----------



## 8 (Aug 28, 2012)

i can't even be upset any more. i could see this coming for weeks. i guess mr.black is final villain then.

if i was the author i would be like "fuck it". then i would have astro suffer a humiliating defeat at the hands of mr. black. last panel would be mr.black's evil laugh.


----------



## 8 (Aug 28, 2012)

chapter 14


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 28, 2012)

Good chapter, I thought the other prince was fake but not made out of dark matter. Mr. Black is pretty dang skilled way to strong for bulge to defeat in a fair fight.

Also I like this manga now they have to go and cancel it.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuck yeah Tico, a useful female in a shounen, and here I was thinking she would be a worthless one. Hell she did better than that mentor guy. 

It's so sad this manga is doing so badly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2012)

*sighs* another series with potential bites the dust. You gotta love the voting system in place


----------



## Wrath (Sep 2, 2012)

All it had was potential, though. If it had actually realised any of it, then it probably wouldn't have been cancelled.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2012)

Not at all, not all the manga start getting awesome in the first 10 chapters or so and yet they are still ongoing, there are manga that do it and yet they get cancelled early. This thing had potential but needed a bit more of time, it?s been a few years now that readers seem like they can?t just wait for a story to get interesting and just screw over things that are/could become good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 2, 2012)

What potential?

Ive read all of it so far and its pretty generic. In a genre of generic if you cant distinguish yourself you dont survive.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2012)

chapter. 15


----------



## wowfel (Sep 2, 2012)

This series had so much potential the guy could have made it ongoing for a long time with the world he created. Also the Art is really good it has a very uniqe art style and the way he draw black shit is awsome, once they showed black is a villian 3 or 2 chapters after being revealed I knew it was going to end soon, not only that but how Astro surpassed the body guard I think his name is timiat, anyways he surpassed him right after he met him.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 2, 2012)

The first prince was . . .  _a shadow baby_? uhhggg
If that's what the author was originally planning, I think it was for the best that this got canned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2012)

Final Chapter is out. 



Fenix Down said:


> The first prince was . . .  _a shadow baby_? uhhggg
> If that's what the author was originally planning, I think it was for the best that this got canned.



It's hard to tell. The author usually gets notice ahead of time that his/her series is getting cancelled and in order to warp things up alters the script to bring some kind of closure...usually sacrificing their typical level of quality.


----------



## Rax (Sep 9, 2012)

So depressing


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 9, 2012)

Just read the chapter. Things were definitely wrapped up to fast but i still liked the ending based on the concept.


----------



## Moon (Sep 9, 2012)

I liked it alright, I think the reveals if given time would have worked well, it's just hard for an author to cram it all into such a short space. Too many battle shounen in Jump, can't get votes I guess.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 10, 2012)

So sad, I really liked the art.

Who knows if the shadow prince story was originally intended but the chapter suggesting that he could still be around means that in the long run it may have worked. We never got to find out how that dark energy works or what Black may have had to have done to create something like him.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Sep 11, 2012)

It had potential,I was expecting that the EOS will feature space battles and all. I guess Lol Jump


----------

